# A little Flame Boxelder logging today . . .



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2013)

I was able to drop 9 trees (give or take 1) in about 35 minutes since they were all in a pretty tight radius. 

[attachment=18549]

[attachment=18550]

[attachment=18551]

[attachment=18552]

Like I said a "little". This was in an area that was the least hit by the fire. I got some nice spalted stuff to go into Jon's big chamber coming my way soon, and some nice bowl blanks for him for the trade. Also might get enough pepper mills and bowl blanks to make a dent in my backorders. Certainly not enough though. I hope the rain tomorrow isn't too severe because I need to get back in and grab at least another 20 saw logs. Fingers crossed . . . . .


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 17, 2013)

YEA you go Kevin.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats great ! The second pic looks ambrosia like ?


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh man! Will your WB best friends get a shot at some of this flaming goodness?


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 17, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Oh man! Will your WB best friends get a shot at some of this flaming goodness?



WHAT!!! WAIT!!! There is a WB best friends list that gets the best FBE!!! sigh ... bet I'm not on that list ....


----------



## healeydays (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow that 1st picture is purdy...


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Wow that 1st picture is purdy...



I agree- that first picture costs me a keyboard cause I drooled all over mine. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 17, 2013)

Finally!!!! Would you be interested in selling a.log or 2?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 17, 2013)

great looking stuff kevin . your making my chainsaw trigger finger starting to twitch . :dash2::dash2::dash2: duck


----------



## Walt (Feb 17, 2013)

While you are out there cutting those logs, keep in mind that I would like a couple branch pieces in the 3-5" range.

Walt


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 17, 2013)

:hookup::hookup::hookup::hookup:


jimmyjames said:


> Finally!!!! Would you be interested in selling a.log or 2?


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 17, 2013)

Holy flaming chainsaws!!!!! Nice trees. I better see some of that on here soon. I think everyone on this forum is been deprived lately. 
:csnut:


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

:cray:   :hookup: :thanx:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 18, 2013)

Eric, you're getting awful good at picture shorthand...


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2013)

I sure wuold like to have that stump in the first picture! Wish I lived nearby, I'd poach it:teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I sure wuold like to have that stump in the first picture! Wish I lived nearby, I'd poach it:teethlaugh:



That's why I've never taken a single sole out there except my wife. It's so remote anyone could log an entire day and I'd never know unless I just happened to go logging that day.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 18, 2013)

Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > I sure wuold like to have that stump in the first picture! Wish I lived nearby, I'd poach it:teethlaugh:
> ...



I'm a good watch dog, i will make sure NObody comes close to it...............

ok boys he's gone, get the chainsaws out and get to work, i'll stand gaurd. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 19, 2013)

Lucky guy to be able to log now. We've snow and ice all over everything. Big operators with equipment do fine, us old guys with unstable legs and a two wheeled trailer behind a 4 wheeler stay in the shop.

Nice stuff, do you make pepper mills out of boxelder? If so how do you finish to keep the flame?

Graybeard


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

Harry, yes I've made quite a few pepper mills with it. Mostly I have finished with friction polishes, but also lacquer. I'm getting a bigger chaqmber from member Jon Kennedy pretty soon though so I'm going to be able to stabilize the blanks!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 19, 2013)

Kevin, i appoligize on behalf of all my WB buddies here, they see all that hard work you have done, and all i see is i want this and i want that, for that i'm sorry.






so, have ya got that stuff cut up yet or what, i've replaced my key board twice now, what are ya waiting on dude! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Thats some good looking stuff Kevin, thanks for showin it to us little people.


----------



## Twig Man (Feb 20, 2013)

I will take the center cut from the first pic Thanks in advance:irishjig:[/u]


----------

